# [OT] info Xen

## comio

Ciao,

scrivo per chiedere a qualcuno di voi dei pareri su Xen.

In particolare, mi interesserebbe sapere qualche valido motivo per preferirlo a vmware (oltre al fatto che questo è closed-source). Mi servirebbe una VM che mi possa creare una gabbia completa (disco virtuale, proc virtuale, ...)... xen fa a caso mio?

ciao e grazie.

luigi

----------

## MeMyselfAndI

Non ne so molto ma avevo letto un bell'articolo su linux&C numero 48... se ti riesce di trovarlo in giro guardalo!

Ciao

EDIT:C'e' anche Xen live! cosi' gli si puo' dare un occhiata velocemente

----------

## stefanonafets

<domanda> 

non era più appropriato il forum di discussione?

</domanda>

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *comio wrote:*   

> In particolare, mi interesserebbe sapere qualche valido motivo per preferirlo a vmware (oltre al fatto che questo è closed-source). Mi servirebbe una VM che mi possa creare una gabbia completa (disco virtuale, proc virtuale, ...)... xen fa a caso mio?

 

XEN fa al caso tuo

quanto a "perché preferirlo a vmware", dunque...

- vmware ti uccide la macchina. XEN no. la VM ha prestazioni simili a quelle della macchina fisica, ed il carico sull'hardware è decisamente più basso rispetto a vmware

- XEN ti permette di avviare più VM sulla stessa macchina fisica. hai mai provato ad avviare due o tre VM vmware?

- XEN ti permette di decidere AL VOLO quanta memoria dare alle VM

- XEN ti permette di migrare le VM tra diverse macchine fisiche, e lo puoi fare runtime, senza fermare servizi, né le VM stesse

per ora non mi viene in mente altro. se vuoi mi impegno e cerco qualcosa di più convincente  :Smile: 

----------

## ProT-0-TypE

quoto k.gothmog (e anche stefanonafets)

----------

## randomaze

Moved from Forum italiano (Italian) to Forum di discussione italiano.

----------

## comio

mi scuso per aver postato nella root.

Xen l'ho installato, peccato che abbia dimenticato di compilare il sistema con la cflag -mno-tls-direct-seg-refs... ora è un chiodo. (per ora mi ricompilo le glibc, e poi faccio la ricompilazione di tutto).

La cosa che mi fa strana è che tutti gli os sono guest (mi sa tanto di VM/CMS...). Mi ci devo abituare.

mi divertirò!

ciao

----------

## .:chrome:.

ATTENZIONE: ricordati di usare la flag nptlonly, per glibc

----------

## Manuelixm

Ultima cosetta, per ora i sistemi operativi windows sono supportati solo se hai a disposizione processori che supportano la virtualizzazione, es. intel VT

http://wiki.xensource.com/xenwiki/XenFaq#head-fcb85a149da66907086cc8ba4f0793ad01769b92

----------

## comio

 *k.gothmog wrote:*   

> ATTENZIONE: ricordati di usare la flag nptlonly, per glibc

 

quella la sapevo per fortuna!!!

ciao

----------

## 102376

non ho capito bene qualche cosa su xen.

volevo liberarmi di vmware per passare a qualcosa di meglio.

io ora ho una macchiana dove c'è installato gentoo. mi fa da desktop e tutto il resto. ogni tanto faccio partire vmware dal desktop.

con xen funziona così oppure dovrei avere solo una base di partenza per far partire xen e poi virtualizzarci i vari OS di cui ho bisogno compreso anche gentoo che ci lavoro tutti i giorni??

----------

## Scen

 *zocram wrote:*   

> io ora ho una macchiana dove c'è installato gentoo. mi fa da desktop e tutto il resto. ogni tanto faccio partire vmware dal desktop.
> 
> con xen funziona così oppure dovrei avere solo una base di partenza per far partire xen e poi virtualizzarci i vari OS di cui ho bisogno compreso anche gentoo che ci lavoro tutti i giorni??

 

La seconda che hai detto.

Per utilizzi "desktop" credo che Xen non sia una soluzione adatta. Meglio i vari VMWare-{player,workstation,server} o Virtualbox.

----------

## 102376

ma ha senso avere xen e utilizzare per il desktop una macchina virtuale e poi crearne altre per fare le altre cose, tipo test e via dicendo?

mi prendeva l'argomento perchè xen è in grado di usare l'hardware reale per le macchine virtuali.

tipo se uso vmware non posso sfruttare la mia nvidia!!!

----------

## morellik

Non credo abbia senso per ora usare Xen come desktop, per avere la parte grafica devi usare vnc.

Xen è un sistema di paravirtualizzazione serio da usare in ambiente server dove della grafica non te ne fai di niente.

VMWare e Virtualbox li usi per 'giocare' (uso virtualbox con virus2003 server e va benissimo a parte qualche problema con le periferiche USB).

Noi abbiamo messo su un Computing Grid i cui servizi sono per la maggior parte su Xen (4/5 macchine virtuali x macchina reale)

e vanno benissimo. Puoi distruggere le macchine virtuali e ricrearle in pochi minuti. Ma non potrei fare la stessa cosa su un portatile o il pc di casa perché comunque le risorse te le prende. Infatti di solito dai pochissime risorse a quella che viene chiamata dom0 (che è la macchina che ospita) e riservi il resto per le varie domU (le macchine virtuali).

Se a qualcuno interessa testare le varie funzionalità di una rete (dal mettere su un server DNS, posta, router, ecc.) c'è un ottimo prodotto italiano http://www.netkit.org.

Ciao

Enrico

----------

## IlGab

 *.:chrome:. wrote:*   

> 
> 
> - vmware ti uccide la macchina. XEN no. la VM ha prestazioni simili a quelle della macchina fisica, ed il carico sull'hardware è decisamente più basso rispetto a vmware
> 
> - XEN ti permette di avviare più VM sulla stessa macchina fisica. hai mai provato ad avviare due o tre VM vmware?
> ...

 

Ti riferisci a vmware server o workstation installato su un pc, non a ESX Server installato su un Server ?

----------

